# Suche Notebook bis 600 Euro (ohne Betriebssystem?)



## ted88 (27. Januar 2009)

Servus miteinander,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Notebook für mich. 

Tätigkeiten/Zweck: von jedem etwas, sprich suche nen guten Allrounder (PS: mein erstes Notebook)

folgende Kriterien sollte es erfüllen:
Prozzi: mindestens 2x2Ghz Intel Doppelkerner oder gleichwertiges AMD Pendant
Ram: 2 GB reicht, mehr geht auch
Festplatte: minimum 120GB
Grafikkarte: sollte mindestens ner 7600Go ebenbürtig sein, besser wäre erwünscht
Display: 15,4 oder 16 Zoll, matt bevorzugt, glänzend würde aber auch gehn
Betriebssystem: brauch ich net, hab 2x XP und 1x Vista (wäre ohne BS wahrscheinlich billiger oder?)
ja und halt der Rest wie akt. Anschlüsse, DVD Brenner und "gute" Verarbeitung
Preis: da Azubi maximal 600 Euro, kein Cent mehr, wenn weniger bin ich sogar froh

Also der Laptop sollte schon etwas besser sein als der betagte Laptop von meinem Bruder, er hat ein 17" HP Gerät
mit nen Turion X2 56? (2x1,8Ghz) und der besagten 7600Go.

Nun da es aber schwierig wird in der Preisklasse von 500-600 Euro ein Läppi mit ner anständigen Grafikkarte zu finden, frag ich euch mal ob ihr welche kennt.
Nach meiner Recherche wäre das beste was ich bekomme ne Radeon HD 3470, die müsste laut notebookcheck.de auf 
fast dem gleichem Level wie die 7600Go sein.

Ich habe sogar schon 2 Kandidaten:
ASUS Notebook F5SR-AP033D (ohne Betriebssystem)
NOTEBOOK123.de - Notebooks,Laptops,Subnotebooks,Desktop Replacements,Nettops
und Asus X59SR-AP084C, welches ich bei Karstadt für 599 € gesehen hab, hier noch nen Link wegen Vergleich.
Asus X59SR-AP084C 15.4 Zoll / T3200 3GB 250GB DVD+-RW ATiHD3470-512MB Notebooks Intel Core 2 Duo 2x 2,0 GHz • 3072MB 250 GB DVD+ -RW DL ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3470 512MB WLAN 802.11b g N ExpressCard 54 Slot Kartenleser fuer SD-Card

Wie findet ihr die Geräte? 
Sind ASUS NB's hochwertig (hab gemischtes gehört)? 
Gibt es (bessere) Alternativen? 
Oder sind meine Ansprüche einfach für den Preisrahmen zu hoch?

Schonmal danke für die Antworten.

mfg ted88


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2009)

was besseres als ne 3470 wird da nicht drin sein. da klafft ne lücke bis zur 9600mGT, und die geht erst ab ca. 700-750€ für die DDR2-version wieder los.

was für games sollen denn da laufen? ne zB 8800GT oder 3870 für desktop ist gemessen an benchmarks etwa 5(!) mal schneller als die 3470 für notebooks. 

*aber moment:* hab hier aber grad einen "preishit" gefunden: ein Belinea mit 2x2GHZ core2duo, 3GB RAM, 250GB HD und noch ner 9600m GT für grad mal 640€ ohne windows. wenn du DIE 40€ investierst, hast du gleich DEUTLICH mehr als nur ne 3470, selbst wenn es nur eine 96er mit DDR2 ist (das wird bei dem preis garantiert so sein). da solltest du echt die letzten reserveren aktvieren (verwandte oder so mal fragen, vlt. 4-5 mal rasenmähen als gegenlesitung versprechen oder so was  )

das is auch noch glück, dass es das ohne windows gibt, denn das kommt nur selten vor. fast immer gibt es die Nbooks nur INKL betriebssystem, nur wenige modelle gibt es auch mal mit ODER ohne. da spart man ca. 30-50€, je nach dem.


oder, wenn es kein markenNBook sein muss: http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=213_216&products_id=3124


----------



## M4$T3R CH13F (27. Januar 2009)

Wenn du dir in das hier den 2GHz Prozessor reinbaust (unten kann man konfigurieren  ), dann hast du eigentlich alles was du willst, allerdings weiß ich nichts über Verarbeitung, Display, Service...


----------



## ted88 (27. Januar 2009)

Erstmal danke für die Antworten,

@ Herbboy: entweder bin ich blind oder du hast keinen Link beigefügt, meinste etwa dieses hier? https://www.hiq24.de/xtc/product_in...1066-T6400-3GB-250GB-9600MGT-512-FreeDos.html

Hm naja von den rein technischen Daten isses schonmal nicht schlecht, aber ein belnea Notebook und dann noch über meinem Budget, ich weiß nicht recht....... 

Also was für Games sollen laufen: Diablo 1 + 2, Titan Quest, BF 2142, ETQW, GuildWars und C&C 3 bzw. AR3.

Und zum Schenker(?) Notebook, also vom Preis natürlich TOP, aber ich habe keine Lust 2 mal zu kaufen, von daher würde ich mich erstmal um Art und Qualität informieren.

Weitere Angebote und Bewertungen der bisher genannten Notebooks sind willkommen.

mfg ted88


----------



## M4$T3R CH13F (27. Januar 2009)

Bei Belinea und One ist es aber mindestens genauso "schlimm". Belinea gehört mittlerweile zu One und die sind nicht gerade für zuverlässigen und schnellen Support berühmt. 
Und Asus ist zumindest vom Support her wohl grottenschlecht, die aktuelle umfrage ist noch nirgends veröffentlicht, aber kommt glaub ich am Samstag raus (c't).
Für die Games sollte eine 34x0 bzw 9200/9300 reichen, da gäbe es sehr zuverlässige HP-Geräte und Andere, aber alle mit BS:
HP Compaq Presario CQ60-115eg
Samsung E152-Aura T5750 Dajuan
Samsung SA11-Aura Demao
MSI Megabook EX620 (alternativ +30€, dafür bei Mindfactory)
HP 6730s (wäre glaube ich mein Favorit)
Lenovo IBM 3000 N500 (der 2. Favorit, gewinnt aber keinen Schönheitspreis)

Insgesamt sind alle Notebooks unterm Strich sehr gut für ihr geld, also hängt es letztenendes an dir welches du nimmst.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2009)

ja, ich meinte das hier: Notebooks Belinea gaming.book 1066

bei one is der support so lala, weil die eben dauern neue modelle zusammenschustern, aber belinea, selbst wenn die jetzt zu one gehören, dürfte das problem nicht bestehen, da bei "markenNbooks" die modellreihen deutlich länger identisch bleiben und daher ersatzteile usw. besser verfügbar sind.

wäre halt zu DEM preis top in sachen grafik. 

brauchst du denn WIRKLICH auch "mobiles gaming" ? oder is das nur eher aus "luxus", dass du auch "mal" auf ner kleinen LAN zocken kannst, oder wenn du unterwegs bist? für die meisten der og. spiele REICHT ne 9200/9300m aus, dann wäre zB das samsung qualitativ gut, meiner meinung nach. 


für die spiele: also, ob da ne 9200/9300m reicht? vor allem C&C3... ich weiß nicht... von den benchmarkpunkten her sind die etwa so gut wie meine alte X800XL für meinen desktop-PC, und bei der war C&C3 der auslöser, warum ich neue teile für meinen PC geholt hab...


----------



## Brainbug0815 (28. Januar 2009)

also aldi nord hat,hatte in gutes angebot.kostet zwar 100 euro mehr hat aber blueray und ein ganz gutes preisleistungsverhältniss...meine meinung!dann must du eben bischen länger sparen...

Test: Aldi-Notebook Medion Akoya P7610 - PC-WELT


----------



## ted88 (28. Januar 2009)

Nochmal danke für die Antworten,



Herbboy schrieb:


> ja, ich meinte das hier: Notebooks Belinea gaming.book 1066
> 
> bei one is der support so lala, weil die eben dauern neue modelle zusammenschustern, aber belinea, selbst wenn die jetzt zu one gehören, dürfte das problem nicht bestehen, da bei "markenNbooks" die modellreihen deutlich länger identisch bleiben und daher ersatzteile usw. besser verfügbar sind.
> 
> ...



Echt? Ne 9200/9300 so schnell wie ne X800XL? Dat kann ich gar net glauben, hatte selber ne X800Pro damals.
Naja mobiles gaming ist jetzt auch ein Kriterium, die Spiele sind auch nicht so leistungshungrig, aber ne HD 3470 oder ne NV 9300 sollte es schon sein.
Ich finde es bloß schlimm das diese Grafikkarten von jeden Hersteller anders beschnitten werden, entweder 128 oder 64 Bit, entweder GDDR2 oder GDDR3, das macht die ganze Sache noch erheblich komplizierter da meist unvollständige Angaben.



Brainbug0815 schrieb:


> also aldi nord hat,hatte in gutes angebot.kostet zwar 100 euro mehr hat aber blueray und ein ganz gutes preisleistungsverhältniss...meine meinung!dann must du eben bischen länger sparen...
> 
> Test: Aldi-Notebook Medion Akoya P7610 - PC-WELT



Sry aber weder Preis, Displaygröße und Hersteller sprechen mich an.



M4$T3R CH13F schrieb:


> Bei Belinea und One ist es aber mindestens genauso "schlimm". Belinea gehört mittlerweile zu One und die sind nicht gerade für zuverlässigen und schnellen Support berühmt.
> Und Asus ist zumindest vom Support her wohl grottenschlecht, die aktuelle umfrage ist noch nirgends veröffentlicht, aber kommt glaub ich am Samstag raus (c't).
> Für die Games sollte eine 34x0 bzw 9200/9300 reichen, da gäbe es sehr zuverlässige HP-Geräte und Andere, aber alle mit BS:
> HP Compaq Presario CQ60-115eg
> ...



Das Lenovo ist schon nicht schlecht, optisch wie ich finde auf gleichen Niveau wie die günstigeren Samsung Notebooks......aber bei dem Preis darf man halt nicht so hohe Ansprüche haben.....zu gern hätte ich einen Dell XPS, die sehen schick aus und sind auch sehr gut.

Das MSI Notebook ist bei Mindfactory auf 500 Euro gesenkt wurden, auch bei geizhals finde ich es ab 480 Euro. Es sind zwar nur 2 GB Ram sowie GDDR2 bei der HD 3470 verbaut, aber preislich sehr attraktiv.
Ich denke mal das es auch auf das hinauslaufen wird, vllt. auch auf das von mir genannte Asus ohne Betriebssystem.

Wenn allerdings bald eine Übersicht mit den Herstellern veröffentlicht wird, dann warte ich lieber noch ein bischen, ich brauch das Notebook ja nicht sofort.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2009)

was für ne übersicht mit den herstellern?


----------



## ted88 (28. Januar 2009)

Ich meine das Umfrageergebnis über Servicequali der Hersteller aus der CT, sofern die Angaben von M4$T3R CH13F korrekt sind.



M4$T3R CH13F schrieb:


> .....
> Bei Belinea und One ist es aber mindestens genauso "schlimm". Belinea gehört mittlerweile zu One und die sind nicht gerade für zuverlässigen und schnellen Support berühmt.
> Und Asus ist zumindest vom Support her wohl grottenschlecht, die aktuelle umfrage ist noch nirgends veröffentlicht, aber kommt glaub ich am Samstag raus (c't).
> .....



Gruß ted88


----------



## M4$T3R CH13F (28. Januar 2009)

Öhm also es war auf der Heise.de-Seite, dass die Umfrage am Sonntag(glaub vorletzen) zu Ende war und im nächste heft publiziert werden soll, soweit ich weiß wäre das dann am Samstag.


----------

